# GBAtemp's Christmas Cheer Competition RESULTS!



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2008)

*GBAtemp's Christmas Cheer Competition RESULTS!*
Are you a winner? Find out now!



Thanks to everyone that entered our seasonal Christmas Cheer Competition! We had over 180 entries from all around the globe. Some clever, some funny and some just festive! So cheers to everyone that entered and we hope you all had a fantastic holiday and new year.




In case anyone forgot we offered up 20 DS Top Toy kits. 10 with GBA expansion and rumble paks, and the remaining 10 with just the DSTT itself (all 20 come with micro SD card readers).

So without further ado, here are the winners (grouped in alphabetical order)! Don't forget to click the winners names to see their entries!

*TOP 10 WINNERS of the DS TOP TOY + GBA EXP. + RUMBLE KITS*
...are as follows...

*bluebright - Bri - C4isBad

grisser - jester13 - Kirby102

noONE - ShadowStitch - TaeK - WeaponXxX*

*10 RUNNERS-UP who WIN the DS TOP TOY*
...are as follows...

*346L3 - Danieluz - darquarma

Fakie! - hankchill - MagNetCZ

phantastic91 - Psyfira - test84 - vinnick*
Congratulations again to all winners. It was a close call and a tedious task to pick the best of the best!

Please can all 20 winners please contact me via PM and provide me with your full postal address, postal/zip code and country. Remember shipping is on the house.

Thanks again to everyone that participated, we hope you enjoyed the competition. See you next time!


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 2, 2008)

Grats to all of the winners!


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats, nice pieces of art.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats to the winners

i didn't win 

here is mines


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

Can all the winning entries be compiled somewhere?

And congrats to everyone who entered, especially the winners. The entries were amazing and your hard work is not for nothing even if you didn't win.


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners and to everyone else for the effort!
Special congratulations to TaeK, he really deserved to win.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Can all the winning entries be compiled somewhere?


Did you not read the news post?


----------



## silverspoon (Jan 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all winners! But I didn't win D:


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can all the winning entries be compiled somewhere?
> ...


Sorry didn't see that the names of the winners were links.


----------



## noONE (Jan 2, 2008)

*Homer sound* "WOHOOO!"

Thanks for the price GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Congratulations to all the other 19 winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I liked all your entries as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's some awesome stuff there!


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all 20 of you guys!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll probably be making a Wiki entry soon with all the entries in...


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners! And enjoy your prizes!
I'm not sad I didn't get anything.. I know I wasn't even close to getting 20th place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although it would have been nice to win something for a change  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## golden (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners. *Some* REALLY great pieces of art. I pretty much guessed half of the winners.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, it takes literally 20 minutes to load the images on my computer. I am guessing that it isn't a very good idea to host the winning images on GBATemp. Can you guys change them to a better image hosting place? As it takes MINUTES for me to load ONE winning image.


----------



## jincongz (Jan 2, 2008)

What happens if they don't reply???


----------



## vinnick (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! ^^ Thank you very much! and Congratz to the rest of the winners! and good job to all who entered!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jincongz @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> What happens if they don't reply???


I'm sure they will. We'll wait 20-30 days. If no response then we'll pick one of other runners up. (And no before anyone asks they won't be disclosed).


----------



## phantastic91 (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you thank you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











and congrats to everyone else especially the lego one thats freaken insane


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and happy holidays!


----------



## Nero (Jan 2, 2008)

Gratz to the winners! Hope you guys have fun with your Top Toy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## ben_r_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Im not entirely impressed with the winning images, but congrats to everyone just the same!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2008)

Enthusiastic golf-clap to all entrants. I enjoyed judging this contest because I didn't have to pick just one favorite, and there were so many great entries. Enjoy yer swag ye filthy pirates! YAR!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(filthy pirates = homebrew enthusiasts)


----------



## x4me2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners.......but I need sometime to


----------



## T-hug (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone who won, some really great work, I enjoyed going through all the entries very much.
Bad luck to those who didn't win, I wish we could give everyone a prize :S


----------



## nando (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats people... i guess i'll go search for an R4 now [sigh]


----------



## Issac (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all!
Esp. WeaponXxX and Psyfira


----------



## 346L3 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow this is the first time I EVER won anything before.
Now I dont have to play with a taped up R4 anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks GBAtemp for the prize!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 2, 2008)

I am dieing to load the images linked in the topic.. Are the servers overloaded?

BTW, it would have been nice if the judges could post who was close to winning, and who wasn't (like the 10 who were close to winning something), but anyway..


----------



## Railgun (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats to all the winners!
have fun with your new Toys


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ben_r_ @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Well Im not entirely impressed with the winning images, but congrats to everyone just the same!


Yours was one of my favorites. Just sayin'..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ben_r_ @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Im not entirely impressed with the winning images, but congrats to everyone just the same!
> ...



yeah some of them were wtf ? that won ? lol


----------



## TaeK (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoo! Thank you all and GBATemp!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all of you that won (not entirely happy with some of the results though, but never mind  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ben_r_ @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> ...



Sadly I have to agree. But oh well, what can we do..


----------



## Lookie401 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL. This was nice and fun.
Congrats to all the winners!

Now my brother will still have to carry all his DS games to the bathroom. lol


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> ...


Different strokes for different folks... All the staff had their say. What can you do? Fair's fair I'm afraid.

Though if I could have, I would have picked different entries in some places.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...


Yeah, of course I realize that.

I'm not going to hold a grudge against you, or the rest of the staff just for a silly compo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBATemp's still one of my favorite websites


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't surprised I didn't win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BoneMonkey should have won something though!

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I totally didn't expect to win, I just thought it would be fun to enter... This rocks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, I actually baked those cookies...those and many more.  The last few sugar cookies were sitting a plate in the kitchen, along with the square petit-fours and I thought "Hey...that kinda looks like..." so then I carefully arranged them with my oven mitt and spoons and stuff, and took about two dozen pictures before I got one that looked right. And immediately after the photos were taken, the medium was promptly eaten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to all the winners, and thank you GBAtemp staff, for the fun and prizes!


----------



## Nullkill (Jan 2, 2008)

Aftering seeing a bunch of entries, i went ahead an ordered my own TTDS yesterday; although; i'm still saddened by the loss.... sigh.

Here was mine:







I opted to mild humor since i lack drawing skillz; guess no one but me ever actually played that game.


----------



## md324 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ben_r_ @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Well Im not entirely impressed with the winning images, but congrats to everyone just the same!




I totally agree with you. Too bad I didn't win.

here's mine


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well I hoped to get a replacement for my lost 3in1. Nevermind tho, at least I have the TopToy itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Grats to all the 19 other winners.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I had a very hard time choosing which ones I liked...there were some I litterly said "Damn it" to that I had to pass up on. >< Stop being so damn talented, people!


----------



## Bri (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowStitch @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> And yes, I actually baked those cookies...those and many more.Â The last few sugar cookies were sitting a plate in the kitchen, along with the square petit-fours and I thought "Hey...that kinda looks like..." so then I carefully arranged them with my oven mitt and spoons and stuff, and took about two dozen pictures before I got one that looked right. And immediately after the photos were taken, the medium was promptly eaten.



I thought yours was very clever!  Perhaps even moreso than the Lego one (which was also very clever, but not nearly as appetizing)!

Thanks to GBAtemp for this most excellent competition!

-Bri


----------



## Issac (Jan 2, 2008)

this would've been my entry... but... yeah, as I said: I wouldn't win ^^


----------



## pkprostudio (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to all winners.


And what's with all the BoneMonkey avatars?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap! I won? Ahhhh awesome! 

Ok i'll send you my info now =)


----------



## TaeK (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Congrats to all winners.
> 
> 
> And what's with all the BoneMonkey avatars?



Something about International BoneMonkey Week... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70454


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Congrats to all winners.
> 
> 
> And what's with all the BoneMonkey avatars?




its international bone monkey week 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70454


----------



## T-hug (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Lookie401 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> LOL. This was nice and fun.
> Congrats to all the winners!
> 
> Now my brother will still have to carry all his DS games to the bathroom. lol



lol I really liked yours and picked it for the 2nd 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Issac, pls tell me that drawing isn't of warcuid...? If it is I find it distrubing for some reason lmao


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose this would be a good topic to say: I "won" the NeoFlash MK6 save cart+Neo3

BTW, congratulations to all the winners. All your artistic-fu outclasses mine, even if you didn't win.


----------



## Banger (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to you lucky people.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally would disagree with more than a few of those entries... some very deserving ones got skipped and some bs(as in bad stuff) got picked.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all winners, they were all better than mine at least.

I am a little bitter about one thing though (not to cause trouble), how come one of the runner up prizes went to a picture with absolutly no gbatemp reference in it? wasn't that the main rule of the competition?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The only rules are: it needs to be GBAtemp related (or have some kind of reference to GBAtemp in it,



Image in question. It is a good picture though.


----------



## md324 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the buttons on the snowman should explain it.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! I am totally surprised I won after seeing some amazing entries! Thanks to those who voted for me and congrats to the other 19 winners!


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy f*ck you're kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much! I've owed my sister a favour ever since she scored me a free phone back in March, she's going to kill me when she finds out. With my own pastels. At least it'll be colourful.

Congratulations to everyone else too, you guys pulled out some pretty damn awesome stuff (Lites on a house and Lego in the top 10, get in!), I'm amazed I even made the cut. There's some brilliant ideas on display out there, well done everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spinal_cord: I thought it might be a bit too subtle to notice, I'm amazed they spotted it too


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(md324 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I believe the buttons on the snowman should explain it.


I see it, but..... Oh well, I stand corrected.


----------



## Issac (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, no.. it's not warcueid (or however it's spelled)..
it's an internet friend I had several years ago (3 i think)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Man I had a very hard time choosing which ones I liked...there were some I litterly said "Damn it" to that I had to pass up on. >< Stop being so damn talented, people!



I think the entire staff did, it was hard to pick with all the excellent entries. In some cases we had to make some tough calls. There are ones I didn't pick because they weren't Christmasy enough, or temp-y enough. And in some cases intent, hard work, and creativity were a bigger asset than outright artistic skill. The plate of cookies for example was an original/creative way to express both holiday cheer and GBAtemp spirit. But as I was saying, yes, we had to make some tough choices. There were over 60 entries that I _couldn't pick_ that I really loved, but we _had_ to choose.


----------



## Chotaz (Jan 2, 2008)

did won a sh!t, i'm sad, i need something to backup in case my cycloDS fcks up


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> did won a sh!t, i'm sad, i need something to backup in case my cycloDS fcks up




umm some ppl dont have a kit to begin with lol


----------



## Nero (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> did won a sh!t, i'm sad, i need something to backup in case my cycloDS fcks up



Something to back up your CycloDS?
A job would be the best solution.

~Nero


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 2, 2008)

Does this mean test84 can stop bringing up wether they have decided who wins em.


----------



## ZPE (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done to the winners! Some I thought O.O (whoa! like that's gonna even make it to 20th place but I was wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Life goes on.


----------



## bluebright (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so glad that Lego temp picture won, that was by far the coolest entry. I love lego so much.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(spinal_cord @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(md324 @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the buttons on the snowman should explain it.
> ...


Actually the main theme was Christmas, the GBAtemp is there just to prove thaa you made it and didn't get off of google (Costello)


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow I'm really happy right now, I guess effort really pays off. Thanks GBATemp for an amazing competition and keep doing your what you do, it's just awesome.

Oh, and gratz to all the winners.


----------



## kuyamiko (Jan 3, 2008)

is it possible to get all the winning Christmas Cheers in one page for all to see?

CONGRATS to the winners!!!


----------



## quinterrya (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!!!

I just the only bright side of losing is that it's a very affordable flash cart. I will probably get one soon


----------



## cory1492 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!

Special thanks to vinnick, you made my day - though I suspect the subtlety of some of the depictions were lost on the judges? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (aka: the laughter it induced here made me think it was better than some of the non-runner ups.)


----------



## jincongz (Jan 3, 2008)

Agree with that. Thought Vinnik's would be top 10.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the worthy winners!

Bad news though guys; I hear there's been a mix-up and you're all getting one of these:






Hope you all like the Imagine series...


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad vinnick's at least got a prize, I actually liked his the most. It was pretty creative, and had awesome artwork. Gratz to all.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that was a fun contest, 
congratulations to the winners,

by the way judges, how did i do?


----------



## Kirby102 (Jan 3, 2008)

Woaah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool.

Nice entries by everyone, and well done to those who won also. bluebright, you've made my day... lol esp with the whole other hemisphere... I'd knew you would get it, I know how you feel...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Summer in December


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 3, 2008)

Many artistic entries, utilizing more than just photoshop tricks! WeaponXXX's entry is my personal favourite although something that isn't even an entry brought a smile to my face.

The number of BoneMonkey-ish avatars (shaun's especially)!

Anyways, congrats to all the winners. You've all shown a great bit of creativity.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 3, 2008)

Some really good entries here and there =D  Grats to the winners ^^ too bad i didn't make that cut...


----------



## iisdev (Jan 3, 2008)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------



## Chopders (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Congrats to all of you that won (not entirely happy with some of the results though, but never mindÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

But it doesn't matter, it's Xmas


----------



## noONE (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I am so glad that Lego temp picture won, that was by far the coolest entry. I love lego so much.



hehe thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yours is awesome as well!


----------



## HipN (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Um... how long does it take for it it ship and stuffs? lol >__


----------



## cheapassdave (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! I didnt post one up because im a lazy bum...also im unlucky with no talent.


----------



## test84 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to all winners.

EDIT:
I'm so happy that I will not worry about G6 Lite's future updates (Since they will stop it eventually) and I didn't even have a slot-1 device and probably would not get one in near future.


----------



## chewy! (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Chopders @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to all of you that won (not entirely happy with some of the results though, but never mindÂ
> ...




Exactly.  Thanks to everyone who spent some time to contribute, I had fun making my entry and enjoying everyone else's...that's all that counts.


----------



## kuyamiko (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(kuyamiko @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> is it possible to get all the winning Christmas Cheers in one page for all to see?



sorry, i didnt notice that you can click on the name to see the christmas cheers.  thanks.

congrats again!!!


----------



## Little (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! 

Imma have to go away and try to develop some drawing talent to have a chance at the next contest! can the next contest be stick men =D


----------



## vinnick (Jan 3, 2008)

cory1492, jincongz and Jamesco... Thank you ^^ Glad that you guys like it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just glad that some people like it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and thanks to all judges!


----------



## GBA_Temper (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nice to see the winners!!! good job guys well here is something I just scratched up ...I am just expressing my thoughts lol even though gbatemp competition is over*

CLICK HERE CLICK HERE


----------



## lookout (Jan 3, 2008)

welldone to all Winner!


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done everyone. There were heaps of talented entries and it really was very very hard to choose between them. You all did a great job though and we appreciate it


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2008)

Eehhh, Artistic Skillz = Guaranteed Win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to the winners, there are some great entries..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jan 3, 2008)

CONGATRATION!

(to those that won, that is)


I don't want to jump on the "I don't agree with the winners" list, I think we should all remember that with so many entries and so many judges, no single person is going to be completely happy with the final results, that's how democracy works. Remember, a good comprimise is where all parties are equally dissatisfied  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, here's my entry for anyone that missed it.






Oh yeah, happy new year everybody


----------



## golden (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(bunnybreaker @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> CONGATRATION!
> 
> (to those that won, that is)
> 
> ...


My cousin and I, (both entered) agreed that yours was going to be one of the winners.


----------



## PanzerWF (Jan 3, 2008)

Mmm, great looking art pieces. Congrats to all the winners and best of luck in teh future to other participants.

I hope GBAtemp has more of these contests. It's piqued my interest ^.^


----------



## SirDrake (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(golden @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(bunnybreaker @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > CONGATRATION!
> ...








Thank you, in a non-materialistic way that makes up for not winning


----------



## hankchill (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome entries guys. I'm glad the winners that were picked were not just taken from Google Images with a GBAtemp Mascot slapped on it somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A WINNER IS YOU!

Good job to everyone


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

great contest guys. loved so many of the entries! a very high standard there was.



QUOTE(vinnick @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> cory1492, jincongz and Jamesco... Thank you ^^ Glad that you guys like it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, yours was really awesome, i have to agree.

But also, i really want the source image you used for those Ouendan Girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can i have it plz lol?


----------



## lookout (Jan 3, 2008)

I just look back on these winner competition image ~ I pretty shock....

sorry being little evils... one of those image didn't seen to relate to GBAtemp rule and I pretty shock and laugh other two are deadly quick and simple.... I did the same things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway well done once again!...


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







There were some really great entries. There should be a gallery of all the entries somewhere. 


It's been really fun. Let's have competitions more often


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 3, 2008)

Better luck next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ofcourse congratulations to the winners !

my creation goes in the decoration box with all the other stuff for in the christmas tree


----------



## Retal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm kind of surprised I didn't get a place. Maybe nobody got it, or they just didn't like it. In any case, congrats to all the winners, I'm sure you will enjoy your prizes.

Here's the entry I submitted:






The base photo is a royalty-free image from the Internet, but I also added:
Envelope posted with Bidoof Stamp? and franked with GBAtemp postal mark
Replaced Santa's eyes with flesh-based GBAtemp controller inputs
All the text elements seen
Grog tankard (empty)
Digital photographic enhancements
"hrth" etched into the hearth
The entire job took more hours than I care to count to add all the features and to then round it off with a professional looking finish. But heh. I realise everyone else poured a lot of time into their entries too and my congrats goes out to each and every one for winning.

I'd still be interested to hear what the judges thought that the other 20 entries had that mine didn't.


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you should have done something by yourself, I mean, not taking a photo from the Internet.


----------



## Retal (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Fakie! @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Maybe you should have done something by yourself, I mean, not taking a photo from the Internet.


Yeah, I figured that might be an issue. But I looked back over the other entries at the time, and the rules, and realised I was not the only one using existing imagery. I thought it still spread GBAtemp-based Christmas Cheer, which was the point of the competition


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fakie! @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should have done something by yourself, I mean, not taking a photo from the Internet.
> ...



I'll give you an honest answer here... everything you pointed out I overlooked but the Bidoof stamp. I looked at it, thought "neat stamp, but other than that it's just another entry someone grabbed off the internet and slapped the word temp on it". However, given what I've just learned  about the other subtle little additions (which are great, by the way) I still can't say that the vote would have gone in your favor; while it's a wonderful photoshop... a lot of the judges tend to lean towards more original works.


----------



## Retal (Jan 3, 2008)

Alright, awesome. Thanks for the feedback.

I might add that in future competitions, you might like to consider including what the entries are going to be judged on, just to save some of us potentially going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Alright, awesome. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I might add that in future competitions, you might like to add what the entries are going to be judged on.



Well I'm not saying that's what they were judged on exclusively; different judges have different opinions/perspectives. But I do apologize for not giving your entry the proper consideration based on its own merits. I took at the image at face value. Perhaps in future competitions we should have users point out subtle nods such as that (the eyes, for example, I have to put my face up right to the screen to see). That's not a flaw of the image, mind you. It's a flaw of my vision.


----------



## Retal (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I took at the image at face value. Perhaps in future competitions we should have users point out subtle nods such as that (the eyes, for example, I have to put my face up right to the screen to see).


It's partly a flaw on my part, because as an amateur digital graphics designer I have afforded myself a screen that is probably better than most domestic monitors that it is going to be viewed on. Therefore I should try to account for this quality and resolution difference in my work.


----------



## nando (Jan 3, 2008)

i hadn't noticed any of that in your image retal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dismissed it at first but it turns out to be more thoughtful than mine.


----------



## Retal (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(nando @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> i hadn't noticed any of that in your image retal
> i dismissed it at first but it turns out to be more thoughtful than mine.


Thanks for your comments. I didn't want to point out everything in the image because I thought that the judges would have more fun finding it themselves, so I just wrote "I hope that you will be able to spot all of the subtle details." That is the part which backfired on me though


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jan 3, 2008)

woah those are all amazing!
grats' to everyone who won


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to add a little insight into what I personally considered criteria:

*IN THIS ORDER*

1. The rules: I missed Psyfira's buttons, so I didn't vote for that one, even though I thought it the most creative and just downright lovely image submitted.

2. What made me smile: I voted for one image that everyone pointed out that "there was no effort put into it", but I liked it because I personally found it funny/endearing.

3. Effort involved: This was further down the ladder than the other two, but I did take it into account.

4. Artistic skill: While this did matter, it was on the bottom of the list.

All the staff voted, and all had their personal criteria for judging, so in the end, I feel EVERYBODY who submitted something had at least a chance at winning. Yes, there are winners on the list that do nothing for me, but other judges really liked... and vice-versa.

I like this method of judging because it's kinda random, but encourages people to try more than a random drawing would.

Thanks again to everyone who entered something. This was fun, and I hope we can do it again soon.


----------



## TaeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd want to say something here but i'll end up getting replies such as "Your opinion don't matter since you've won your prize already!" 

BUT... It's the taking part that counts.


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope there will be something like this again soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe even TRY to submit an entry... I have too little patience to put a lot of effort into what I do though


----------



## nando (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(TaeK @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I'd want to say something here but i'll end up getting replies such as "Your opinion don't matter since you've won your prize already!"
> 
> BUT... It's the taking part that counts.




no, it's definitely the prizes


----------



## jincongz (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(nando @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TaeK @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd want to say something here but i'll end up getting replies such as "Your opinion don't matter since you've won your prize already!"
> ...


Yup. It's not like we get recognized... So here you go!

Your opinion don't matter since you've won your prize already!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I took a different approach to voting than most of the other staff...
If an entry mentioned the competition itself, it was out
If either Christmas or GBAtemp was simply tacked on, it's gone
If it didn't look great, it didn't matter. It's the thought and originality that counts
I like the ones where Christmas and GBAtemp was mixed well, with a fairly equal balance of both
Anyway, I'm sure there will be more competitions


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

........ i should have won there i said it ! lol


----------



## Zim05 (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn... I knew i didn't have a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now ill never get a flash card.

Congrats to the winners


----------



## JBates (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm.  i'm kind of wondering what the judges thought of my entry.  i guess i was going for the sort of criteria that sinkhead mentioned: didn't have to look the best but had a good main idea.  i'm guessing it just didn't measure up to all the photoshop stuff and the fact that it didn't look like i spent much time on it.


----------



## James B. (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(JBates @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> oh and how do you do a spoiler box?



 use [ spoiler][ /spoiler] (remove spaces)


----------



## bluebright (Jan 4, 2008)

I like how we got lots of new members because of the contest. Hopefully they'll all stick around and contribute to the forums. Don't go back to lurking!


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm _ALWAYS_ lurking. Can't help that....

heh heh heh...


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted based on what tickled my fancy.
If it made me laugh it got a point, if it wowed me it got a point, if it was clever or witty it got a point, and so on.

A lot of good entries though, made it really hard to decide which to pick.


----------



## James B. (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I voted based on what tickled my fancy.
> If it made me laugh it got a point, if it wowed me it got a point, if it was clever or witty it got a point, and so on.
> 
> A lot of good entries though, made it really hard to decide which to pick.



then mine must have been at the top of your list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..






anyway, pretty pissed that I lost, but meh, some of the winning entries were very good :].


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I think I took a different approach to voting than most of the other staff...
> If it didn't look great, it didn't matter. It's the thought and originality that counts
> Anyway, I'm sure there will be more competitionsÂ


Might as well rant then, nothing to lose.

Mine was the original, but then an entry very similar to mine took first place(except it was drawn, and you guys said we didn't need to have artistic skills). I found it frustrating when the judges picked out the pretty entries, AND when they picked out duplicates(holographs from the two ds screens... 3 of those won) especially since they said originality was encouraged. Not everyone has graphic skills so it isn't fair to pick out the well-drawn and leave the more original ideas behind, especially when you said that we didn't need good drawing skills or photoshop skills to enter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I blogged about this, but none of you read it(since no one knows about it) but you guys need to have competitions that aren't graphic. We could try to make a song for gbatemp. We could make a movie about gbatemp. We could make a gbatemp game(thestump in do you love gbatemp compo).

I'm probably not entering any more graphic compos(or any compos for that matter) since they will lead to more frustration. Instead I will spam my referral link and hope I get enough points for a replacement flashcart  :'( 

And now I watch as every competition from now on will be graphic. I don't blame you. After all, as history will tell us, who cares what the minority thinks?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

In any case, and as we are friends around here I seriously think there shouldn't be any explanations about picking the winners.
You will never be able to actually make everyone happy.

The best thing you can do is to actually make it as transparent as possible (if you can). 

But one positive thing is that there is a lot of feedback on posts like Linki's.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners.  But I ain't one of them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe we can have another thing like this but with the prizes as Cyclos?


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Congrats to all the winners.Â But I ain't one of them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or acekard rpgs if shaun wins the lotto


----------



## chewy! (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Fakie! @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Maybe you should have done something by yourself, I mean, not taking a photo from the Internet.



Nope, that doesn't work either.

Anyway, I thought mine had a chance too, but I know we're all partial to our own creations...


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, come on now guys. Seriously.

I realize that, best case scenario, you're going to scoff at me speaking up _(because I was unexpectedly one of the winners,) _worst case scenario you're just going to get pissy towards me...but you have to remember, this competition wasn't about pitting man against man in a bloodthirsty battle for a prize; it was just supposed to be a fun, friendly little contest to promote creativity and christmas spirit in the community. Yet a shocking percentage of the posts I've read since the contest ended have been people complaining and griping and generally getting butthurt because they didn't get a free kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For one, stop being sore losers. There were a couple entries that I personally liked which didn't make the cut, and yes, some I felt probably didn't deserve to win...but it wasn't my place to judge, _because it wasn't my contest._ Grow up a little and have the graciousness to accept the mods' decisions instead of griefing them over things they've already decided upon. There's no point in trying to make them feel bad -- it's not going to magically materialize a shiny new toy for you, and it's just going to make you look childish. You don't have to congratulate the winners, you don't have to agree with the decisions, and you certainly don't have to like it, but there's no call for getting all bent out of shape and whining about the unfairness of something intended to be a good-natured competition. Besides, if you were _only_ in it to win swag, then you were playing for the wrong reasons. Try congratulating your fellows for their many excellent entries instead of bitching and moaning about your loss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you really want a flashcart badly enough to waste effort crying martyrdom and entitlement, go pick up a few extra overtime hours at your job, or find some other creative way to earn a few bucks one weekend, and you can easily buy any flashcart you like. I'm sure no poor souls here are *suffering* because of their lack of *video games.* _(And honestly, you can't brag in sigs or tally up the expensive gifts you got and expect to somehow make people feel _sorry_ for you because you didn't win.)_





The mods were just trying to do something nice in the spirit of the holidays, and acting childish on the forums here isn't going to do anything but make them think twice about ever running this kind of contest again. It's not worth all this, people! Grow up and deal with it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...now, back to playing pokemon.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 4, 2008)

You can gripe if you want. It's ok to be disappointed. Despite what you might think, and as I've already explained in this thread... well, here, lemme put it another way... 

Yngwie Malmsteen is a very proficient guitarist whom some worship as a god for his insane, almost super-human abilities. That guy can run up and down the neck 12 times a second without flubbing a single note.

I think he sucks.

Truly, I'd rather listen to The Shaggs butchering Paper Roses than hear Yngwie's most elaborate musical masterpiece.

Any.. Day.. Of.. The.. Week.

All the judges got to vote on their top 10 and their next-to-the-top ten, and runners-up howevermany. A simple point-based ranking system was set up, and there was one tie-breaker. There were 12 judges involved, each judge had their own criteria in tow, and even though me and Ace Gunman are virtually identical twins (brain-warpage wise anyway) even me and him had wildly differing lists.

We were monkeys at a typewriters. All entries had a chance to win... seriously. If you didn't win, you may just as well attribute it to bad luck, that'll get you just as logically far as anything else you might come up with.

All that said.. it's perfectly fine to bitch about it if it'll make you feel better, and if you don't want to enter the next contest, then you can be assured that you won't win it.

Sorry if I sound a little bitchy myself, I don't mean to be. My initial intent was just to re-iterate my previous explanatory post, and let people know that they shouldn't be dissuaded from entering the next contest based on a little griping here. There's always gonna be a little griping, and that's ok.


----------



## Issac (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with pretty much everything ShadowStitch says...

I didn't enter this compo because I have enough self-insight to know I don't have what it takes (Maybe not talent-wise... I'm pretty average in my oppinion). The orginality, and mixing the themes into what I make: that's something I'm just not good at and don't have any patience (nor time) to do.. So therefore I didn't enter.

Oh well... People need to grow up if they whine after losing in a compo.

PS. 
I did some very small whinings before, when I lost in the Club house games-tournament because of a bug... and I was leading my group, when the balance board game came... I was the first to place my brick.... i lower my stylus, put it down against the screen, holds it there because I am going to drag it to the centre... but as soon as my stylus touches the screen, the brick falls right down.... and because of that, I lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the winner in my group was the winner of the whole competition... now wasn't that something i was a bit sad for?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> You can gripe if you want. It's ok to be disappointed. Despite what you might think, and as I've already explained in this thread... well, here, lemme put it another way...
> 
> Yngwie Malmsteen is a very proficient guitarist whom some worship as a god for his insane, almost super-human abilities. That guy can run up and down the neck 12 times a second without flubbing a single note.
> 
> ...



...So why didnt I win?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> each judge had their own criteria


This.

That was my original post idea.

the judges needed to conform to costellos guidelines he set for the competition and not ignore them


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > each judge had their own criteria
> ...



I'm trying to understand what's working you up about this, but so far it escapes me.


----------



## Opium (Jan 4, 2008)

People are actually getting worked up about not winning? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's not very cool. We appreciate all the entries we received of course, but I don't think people who complain that they didn't win understand what the competition was about. It doesn't really show a Christmas spirit when people complain about not getting something we go out of our way to offer _for free_.

My two cents.
(Yes a lot of entries were really cool, it was very tough to choose the winners, but we've made a decision. That's that.)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should've pointed it out in the first post, but I'm not trying to sound like a whiny bitch. I'm just giving some suggestions(in a less than civil manner)


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowStitch @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Okay, come on now guys. Seriously.
> 
> I realize that, best case scenario, you're going to scoff at me speaking up _(because I was unexpectedly one of the winners,) _worst case scenario you're just going to get pissy towards me...but you have to remember, this competition wasn't about pitting man against man in a bloodthirsty battle for a prize; it was just supposed to be a fun, friendly little contest to promote creativity and christmas spirit in the community. Yet a shocking percentage of the posts I've read since the contest ended have been people complaining and griping and generally getting butthurt because they didn't get a free kit.
> 
> ...


*starts a slow clap from the back of the room

I agree completely ShadowStitch.

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks to the judges for taking the time for this compo.  The copious amount of talent and creativity exhibited by the entries has provided me much enjoyment, which I hope was the point.


----------



## Opium (Jan 4, 2008)

@Linkiboy, if you take another look at the winning entries. Not all of them were elite photoshop stuff or drawings. There were some clever photos as well.

Photoshop skills aren't a prerequisite.

As said in the criteria, something that really put a smile on our faces was all we were really looking for, and that was of course achieved through creativity, scene composition and relevance.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 4, 2008)

I never said all of them Opi, but a majority is(unless I miscounted somehow)


----------



## chewy! (Jan 4, 2008)

This is probably a little late and will get buried in the mud shortly, but a big thanks to the  NDSTT Team for donating the prizes for this competition.


----------



## md324 (Jan 4, 2008)

@Linki
I agree with you, there should be an official rubric or some sort to guide this competition. The guideline on the competition page is a little vague. Mine didn't win as well, i thought mine was pretty good. =) 

@Judges
To all the judges, I would like you to take a look at my entry and point out some places that I should be improving on. My entry is on Pg 3 of this thread.
Thank you.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(md324 @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> @Linki
> I agree with you, there should be an official rubric or some sort to guide this competition. The guideline on the competition page is a little vague. Mine didn't win as well, i thought mine was pretty good. =)
> 
> @Judges
> ...



Most of the entries were excellent. Therein lies the problem. There were 182 entries and only 20 could win. As for your entry, I actually really liked it, but I'll tell you why I personally passed on it:

1) It has little to do with Christmas and more to do with the battle between good and evil (how is that Christmasy?). The only bits that are really Christmas-like are the ornaments, and I guess the snowflakes if you really stretch.

2) The hearts with the arrow in in them make it seem like it should be in a Valentine's day competition, not Christmas cheer.

3) It's naughty or nice, not naughty or good.

In summary it's a very nice entry, well-made, funky design, very cool stuff; but the main focus is supposed to be Christmas, and it just didn't have that.

[title: The entry in question]


----------



## md324 (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(md324 @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @Linki
> ...




Haha! You got that one right. I don't what has gotten into my mind. As for the battle between good and evil, it's wasn't originally planned like that, the wings are just showing the "naughty" and the "nice" side. And for the arrow with hearts, it just adds a bit more color to the image, also emphasizes the love for DSTT (maybe it's a bad design on my part).

Thanks for your response. I really appreciated it!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 4, 2008)

I won't add to the rants more, since I think Linkiboy's summed up my point of view perfectly.

But what I'd like to know is, what did the judges think of my compo? Come on mthrnite/Ace/Costello/, tell me the truth, I won't get sad (too much)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(chewy! @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> This is probably a little late and will get buried in the mud shortly, but a big thanks to theÂ NDSTT Team for donating the prizes for this competition.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well pointed out...I'd also like to chime in here and say thanks as well to the NDSTT Team for providing an amazing amount of prizes! Can't wait to feel your product slide in my Slot 1!


----------



## jincongz (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jincongz @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > What happens if they don't reply???
> ...


The countdown is on. Anyone can IP track the winners and shoot them down?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(jincongz @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jincongz @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> ...



just buy a DSTT


----------



## leetcakes (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought mine was well done, it is on 283, can some one point out why it dint win. in my opinion it was funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post 283, im not sure why the imageshack link failed me. But the JPG is clear enough if u look closely, the elves has mods faces... shuanta clause too


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 5, 2008)

No matter what entires we picked, people would be mad and say we picked the wrong ones.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't know there was so many bad losers on here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does it really matter who won? It's the fun that counts


----------



## leetcakes (Jan 5, 2008)

no im not saying that the others arnt good, im just asking the judges why mine did not win, why it wasnt better or as good.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't think the judges need to answer why an entry did not win. Their job was to pick the ones they liked the best, and ignore the rest. It's either first place, second place, or third place. 10 entries got 1st, 10 got second, and 160 got 3rd. Done.

Besides, it shouldn't have to be about winning something, it should be about having fun and bringing the community closer together. Heck, I made my entry to be creative and have fun, it just turns out I won a prize from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Henry


----------



## James B. (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> I don't think the judges need to answer why an entry did not win. Their job was to pick the ones they liked the best, and ignore the rest. It's either first place, second place, or third place. 10 entries got 1st, 10 got second, and 160 got 3rd. Done.
> 
> Besides, it shouldn't have to be about winning something, it should be about having fun and bringing the community closer together. Heck, I made my entry to be creative and have fun, it just turns out I won a prize from it
> 
> ...



Not to just target this post, just responding to all the posts of this theme..

Why is it that we only do compos when we have prizes to give away? I know it's for motivation to participate, but couldn't there just be compos for fun and bragging rights? I know they wouldn't attract new users, but it would be fun for those of us who are already active here.


----------



## leetcakes (Jan 5, 2008)

hankchill posting from your point of view would be probably different from 160 other people, and im just asking why it did not win. to be honest, i dint join for it to be fun, a few hours of work, fun? no. i did not join solely for the prize either, its more of a learning expereince, i want to get better at graphics or w/e u call it. so i need some feedback if its possible


----------



## golden (Jan 5, 2008)

I would also like to thank the DSTT team for supplying the prizes even though I didn't get one.

Congrats to all the winners again but I just have one question, in now way am I saying that Psyfira shouldn't win but can someone point out to me where the GBATemp part is in his entry? Is it the buttons on the snowman? Is that it? Because IMO that is too little but the picture itself is absolutely professionally done.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(leetcakes @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> i did not join solely for the prize either, its more of a learning expereince, i want to get better at graphics or w/e u call it. so i need some feedback if its possible



For those of you who would like critique of your artistic works, may I direct you to our Computer Graphics & Art forum. Post your work there, and get some feedback, often times from real artists. Those of you who, on the other hand, want to know from the judges why you didn't win this contest, should probably refrain from holding your breath. I think it's safe to say that not many of the judges consider themselves artists, though I can really only speak for myself here, and I'm not an artist, I'm a hack (hack it out, that's my motto.) I would feel very uncomfortable saying anything negative about anyone's entry, and so I won't. Though I will say that hankchill's entry sent my glee level through the roof! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If it concerns anybody that a graphical contest was judged by non-artists, I'd remind you yet again, that this wasn't a contest of graphical skill, however much you may have wanted it to be. The contest was held as a fun little thingy that allowed us to give some stuff away, and get our lovely community involved in the holiday spirit. If you expected it to be anything more than that, you were mistaken. We're just having a little fun, and if you can't get your head around that, you should endeavor at this point to redirect your energies towards more important matters.

Also, we have a forum called GBAtemp Contests and Polls wherein you are welcome to start your own contest, for prizes or just for fun.

..and golden, yes, it was the buttons, it was enough, and I agree it was a lovely picture, even though I missed the buttons entirely so it didn't get a vote from me, oops.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 5, 2008)

Unless this was already mentioned, who were the staff who judged?  And why can't they enter?  Just wonderin'.


----------



## Timo710 (Jan 5, 2008)

I really thought I had a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Better luck next time.


----------



## Issac (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't just people stop complaining? I have never seen this happening before, this many people complaining!
But I must say that if people ask for critique to improve graphic skill wise... i think THAT is fine... but asking why one didn't win is just... too much.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Unless this was already mentioned, who were the staff who judged?



Any staff members who were available at the time of judging.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(James B. @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Not to just target this post, just responding to all the posts of this theme.. Why is it that we only do compos when we have prizes to give away? I know it's for motivation to participate, but couldn't there just be compos for fun and bragging rights? I know they wouldn't attract new users, but it would be fun for those of us who are already active here.


We used to do graphics and photography, one every month or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hardest part is coming up with a theme / idea (and we never got the results of the last one cause the guy running it disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## James B. (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(James B. @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to just target this post, just responding to all the posts of this theme.. Why is it that we only do compos when we have prizes to give away? I know it's for motivation to participate, but couldn't there just be compos for fun and bragging rights? I know they wouldn't attract new users, but it would be fun for those of us who are already active here.We used to do graphics and photography, one every month or so.
> ...



That would be cool to have back :].

And thanks mthrnite, I had no idea there was a section for that stuff xD.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 5, 2008)

My pleasure James.. get something going, I love contests.. even participated myself once or twice.


----------



## noONE (Jan 7, 2008)

yeeah, my package arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



going to try it later, but just wondering, the USB power cable to DS 
wasn't supposed to be included with this, no?
because the cable is with the standard package when you buy the DSTT, but i guess it isnt included/ is removed from this package?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(noONE @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> yeeah, my package arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it arrived safely.

No the retractable USB charging cables are not included in these. Sorry!


----------



## noONE (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, just wanted to make sure, so that it isn't missing only for me


----------



## Kirby102 (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(noONE @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> yeeah, my package arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, nice to hear you got them also... still awaits for mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time is of the essence.

Oh wow... lol I was hoping for the retractable USB-DSLite charger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't have a DSlite... so I won't be able to use half of the stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get one just for this


----------



## noONE (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, it would be nice to have, but no biggy, seeing what else i won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'll just buy one by my self.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG mine came today!!! AHHH!!!! soo happyy!!! THANK YOU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







im keeping the box and the slip of paper forever


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> OMG mine came today!!! AHHH!!!! soo happyy!!! THANK YOU!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Enjoy it! And congrats again.

Anyone else's arrived safely?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine hasn't arrived yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps I should have participated...lol.  Anywho, great job y'all.  I really enjoyed looking at all of the entries and hope you have this contest again next year.  Hopefully I have time to enter the next one!


----------



## Kirby102 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine has yet to arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh why do I have to live so faar...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well... hopefully this upcoming Monday should be the day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ediT: heyy package get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naww, seems I got the Navy GBA pak... oh well, no double whites for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a nice little message too, thanks again


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 14, 2008)

I have yet to get mine D=

Hope it comes tomorrow >__<

Oh and did you people get it by checking your mailbox or does a delivery guy stop by your house and give it?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine came on wednesday but you already knew that, it didn't have far to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fit through the letterbox as well. Just out of curiousity what was written on the little notes? Thanks again everyone


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 14, 2008)

Exciting!

Maybe my Little Orphan Annie secret decoder pin will arrive today!


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine hasn't arrived yet. I hope it does soon


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> Anyone else's arrived safely?


Mine showed up today! Thanks again again guys!
/me goes off to play with his new DSTT


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2008)

Just reading all the posts from leetcakes, I voted for your entry.
As nearly every staff member voted on their fav 20, we took the averages and decided that way.  So to put it short, yours did get some votes, just not as much as the others.  No single staff member chose 20 entries to win, they were judged by ALL the staff that were around at the time.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine arrived today...at the exact same time as my Kingston 2g microSD! What are the odds?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a lot! I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## vinnick (Mar 5, 2008)

Just to say that mine has finally arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## sgt.bond (Jun 21, 2010)

vinnick said:
			
		

> Just to say that mine has finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi when s the nect quiz/Users/traceymack/Desktop/xmascheer.png


----------

